# The Monster from Piedras Blancas Bust!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

HERE IS THE MONSTER FROM PIEDRAS BLANCAS I've been working on:









He's a cool looking monster and the severed head must have been extreme for a movie from the late 1950's!
I have him for sale in the Auction Links section.:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll post a better pic when it's finished. I need to re shoot the bust without the flash.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW, looks fantastic! - never seen the film? - the head is a great touch on the kit!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks! The head pushes it over the top! lol!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeek! Dat's cool!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've finished him! I watched so clips from the movie to try and get color ideas.
Here he is!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great but I guess you had to come up with your own color scheme as the movie was in black and white? I don't remember if there was a severed head in the movie or not. I saw this movie at Monster Bash 2008 and it was quite typical of 50s scifi monster movies. Stilted acting, ridiculous monsters, and crazy plots. But still a fun movie worth watching once if you are a scifi geek. Yours did turn out great and I can imagine the monster looking like that.

Addendum: I just looked up the movie out of curiosity and it appears the monster's modus operandi was to severe heads which he did to two fisherman as well as a store keeper. I just didn't remember from that one viewing of the movie 2 years ago. And I also noted a theater poster that showed the monster as green so you got the color correct. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Monster_of_Piedras_Blancas

Bob K.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Bob! The Monsters lips were too light for them to be red, so I did lighted shades of green. It makes his eyes pop more, too!:wave:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice paint job Mitchellmania,
Thats a fantastic look, love the colours especially the eyes:thumbsup::thumbsup:
( and there was definately was a severed head in the movie)
:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks! I'm going to watch the movie tonight!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mitchellmania said:


> Thanks! I'm going to watch the movie tonight!!


Oh? So you are a blood and gore guy then? Once you heard about the severed head you just couldn't put off watching it any longer? LOL Enjoy it, as I said, not bad but very typical of those 50s scifi/horror films made on a low budget. I actually spent two years in the mid-80s at Vandenberg AFB in California and the light house they filmed it at was at the far south end of the base. I never made it any further south then the shuttle pad but do remember hearing of the Point Conception lighthouse. The coast is very rugged there and the mountains meet the ocean with much of the coast being high cliffs over looking the beach. The movie would have been perfect for MST3K and it is likely they did spoof it at some point in time.

Bob K.:hat:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yes, I must admit I'm a blood and gore guy. LOL! I also love those blood squirting Samurai films, too!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job Mitch...:thumbsup:
you might find these cool...

















Poor guy was just trying
to get a head in life








Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Great job Mitch...:thumbsup:
> you might find these cool...
> 
> 
> ...


...that joke was strictly for GROAN-ups... :tongue:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome pics!! I tried watching the movie on Friday after work, but I fell asleep! :freak:


----------

